

Paul Irish on Chrome moving to Blink - ben336
http://alistapart.com/blog/post/paul-irish-on-chrome-moving-to-blink

======
verandaguy
>Windows text rendering has been getting a new backend that we can hook up
soon, greatly boosting the quality of webfont rendering there.

Finally. The web font I use on some portions of my site (Roboto Thin) is
almost completely illegible on Windows systems; I have to use a JavaScript
workaround for Windows systems to use Arial.

------
ben336
"our Windows text rendering has been getting a new backend that we can hook up
soon, greatly boosting the quality of webfont rendering there" That is nice
anyway, as somebody who has to look at the sketchy fonts on chrome for windows
every day.

